# it's growing :D



## kimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

my humble little MAC collection is growing into quite the impressive collection (or at least, i think so hehe) 









EYESHADOWS:
Beauty Marked, Nocturnelle, Flirty Number (LE), Tilt, Liesuretime (LE), Scene, Shimmermoss, Gorgeous Gold, Humid, Belle Azure (LE) , Rio de Rosa (DC), Chrome Yellow, Deep Truth, Juxt, Print, Waternymph (LE), Sea Myth (LE), Mancatcher (LE), Aquavert (LE), Iris Print (LE).
GLITTER EYELINERS (LE):
For the Boys, Saucepot (Nordie's version).
SHADESTICKS:
Sharkskin, Beige-ing, Overcast.
CCB:
Luna.
PIGMENT SAMPLES:
Bright Fucshia, Cornflower, Deep Purple, Rebelrock Blue (LE), Vanilla, Lovely Lily (LE), Steel Blue, Maroon, Goldenaire (LE), Blue Brown, Rose, Fucshia.
FLUIDLINES:
Delphic (LE), Haunting (LE), Blacktrack.
BLUSH:
Honour.
FOUNDATIONS:
SFF NW 15 (full size and sample size), SFF NW20 (sample size).
LIPSTICKS:
Lovedust, Myth, Lingerie (LE), Smile (LE).
LIP PENCILS:
Subculture.
LIPGLASSES:
Bait (LE), Oystergirl, Heartthrob (LE).
LUSTREGLASSES:
Instant Gold, Luminary, Garden.
LAQUER:
Tongue-in-chic.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2006)

it is a good size collection... you have loovely selections... keep it up!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it's impressive also!!! you have a really good variety of stuff!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2006)

isn't it amazing how fast it goes?


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 6, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

It really is growing..I love how you have balance to your collection as well. I don't really have balance at all. It's onesided all focus on the yes..the eyes.

I have like 3 lip things from MAC. 

You keep yours in the boxes? why?


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

thank you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yeah, i keep them all in boxes. the only thing without a box is the Heartthrob lipglass because i bought it online and it didn't come with its box. i have a thing for the MAC packaging...especially the e/s. the e/s boxes fit into my traincase (10 to a shelf) perfectly and that way i can see their names so i never have to really search for anything


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Gorgeous^^


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Gorgeous collection!!!


----------

